# Today and Yesterday



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sitting here posting a few of Boston I took yesterday and some of the rental place on cape cod I took today enjoy!:

View from the hotel:









Plaza at the bottom and the Christian Science centre / fountain:

























Same place in the day:

















Rental place and the rental Kia!!

















View from the deck on top:









DW on the deck!

















Modern pile inside too!

























Here for the next week so more to follow!
:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Some great pics in there Graeme, especially like the 2nd


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Love the pictures what great talent :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Great night shots, looks like a great place to visit. :thumb:

I couldnt imagine surfing DW anywhere else apart from my room, strange to see it in the middle of no where on a roof.:lol:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

That looks a fantastic place to stop.

Brilliant pics too :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice place G! Nearly as good as the Taliban HQ


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Any link for the property rental?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots mate, pin sharp :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Some great pics in there Graeme, especially like the 2nd


Cheers mate, just like the top of King street at night!!!!


dps1973 said:


> Love the pictures what great talent :thumb:


Cheers buddy, just a hobby tho and its all the gear and no idea I'm afraid!



Mike V said:


> Great night shots, looks like a great place to visit. :thumb:
> 
> I couldnt imagine surfing DW anywhere else apart from my room, strange to see it in the middle of no where on a roof.:lol:


Boston was thumping on Friday Night, its Grad weekend for all the colleges here (Harvard, MIT, Boston Col etc) so the town was heaving!
Yeah its a bit surreal, salt marshes and DW, not a normal combo!!



drive 'n' shine said:


> Nice place G! Nearly as good as the Taliban HQ


Ha! its a million times better than the taliban cave, plus no Al Jazeera on the telly!!


macca5050 said:


> Any link for the property rental?


Link here mate but I think its full for the next 3 and a bit months going by the planner, have a look tho.


Maxtor said:


> Nice shots mate, pin sharp :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Cheers mate, I did drag a tripod with me, handheld at those speeds is no go for me, hands shake too much!!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks different to the Lincolnshire I remember 

Cool pics though.


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

very nice man, i'm jealous. Photo 2 is hot!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sitting here surfing DW and messing with todays pics and look who walked past the window!!, I know I'm in the sticks here but had to grab the cam quickly and he looked right at me!:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Great shots dubnut, you really have whetted my appetite, thanks for the link.

Paul


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Sitting here surfing DW and messing with todays pics and look who walked past the window!!, I know I'm in the sticks here but had to grab the cam quickly and he looked right at me!:


I reckon he was sniffing around for your pouches :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I reckon he was sniffing around for your pouches :lol:


I'll have you know I am back on Solid food this week


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> I'll have you know I am back on Solid food this week


Whiskas extra meaty chucks with added cod liver oil ???????


----------

